# Color suggestions?



## kevbo (Dec 3, 2007)

My wife and I are trying to decide what colors to paint our living room. We'd like to have a bold accent wall with the remaining walls a more mild color. So far all we have is a couch, dark wood furniture, and two paintings to begin our color palette. Here are the details...

1. Our home has original medium/light stained oak wood work around all doors and windows

2. We recently bought this couch

3. Our coffee table and TV cabinet are ebony wood (same color as the wood along the bottom of the couch)

4. The paintings have many colors so they will go with almost anything.

Three colors for the accent wall that we think would compliment the celery couch are chocolate brown, red, and dark blue. We ruled out chocolate because our wood trim is a lighter brown and they wouldn't look nice together. We ruled out red because everyone has it. We've decided blue is our favorite choice, but we don't know what color to paint the rest of the walls that would look good with celery and dark blue.

Any suggestions? We'll even take suggestions on other colors for the accent wall.

Thanks!


----------



## ssinc (Jan 1, 2010)

I would like to know first how dark of a blue are you planning on using.
And, what shade of blue you are using.
If I was going to use blue, I would go with a medium blue mixed with little green or blue with grayish tone and paint other wall a light, soft gray.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

We used a really dark brown as a bold accent wall in the small 'family room' nook off of the kitchen. Even though I have white trim and you have wood, I don't think the wood would look bad with a dark brown.












EDIT: Jeez, didn't realize how old the first post was, probably way too late to be helpful.


----------

